# newly diagnosed type 1 daughter, 11 months old!



## Mumlé (Aug 26, 2010)

Could be worse I tell myself. However, this morning after trying 4 times to get BM because her feet were cold, about 45 mins trying to work out the carbs in a bowl of porridge with a banana, wrecking the first needle against the high chair, then the second one she batted away with her hands as it was in, bent it and scratched herself, not sure if she got the right dose or not... Trying to keep 2 1/2 year old sweet too, who chats or whinges non-stop. All before a cup of tea at 7am. It's too much. I know it'll get easier but it's stressful right now. We've only been home 2 days. Just say hello if you've been there. Or are there! Charlotte


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Charlotte.

I'm a single, Type 2 bloke without kids and so it is fair to say that I can't help you much. 

However, I can be friendly and say "hello" nonetheless! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Charlotte, welcome to the forum  I haven't personally been there, but we do have quite a few members who have, or are currently going through it too with a child of similar age, so I'm sure they will offer whatever support and advice that they can 

Have a look at the 'sticky' at the top of this section, there are some links there that may help you further.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Charlotte, welcome to the forum.


----------



## sue63 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Charlotte and welcome.

 I am a parent too but my son is 20 and newly diagnosed so of course he takes a lot of responsibility for himself.

I do know though that it is tiring and overwhelming at times and I can imagine that caring for a 11 month old and toddler is exhausting!!
I have found this forum wonderful in that it has reassured me and helped me learn a lot about diabetes. 

Take care sue


----------



## D_G (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi charlotte welcome to the forum 

I cant really help as i dont have children and have not experienced this, but there are plenty of parents on this forum that im sure will be more than willing to offer their advice - there is a whole section on parenting/carers on the forum so have a good look around


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Charlotte!  

My goodness, you have just made me shut up & stop whining!!   I have a 3yr old & a 5 month old baby, neither with Diabetes, but even so 2 kids is a handful enough (hence my whining today!) - it must be incredibly stressful to have to deal with diabetes in the younger one too!!

I am type one, aged 32, also diagnosed at 11 months old! (all the best people are you know ).  To date I have led a full, mostly healthy life - I'm married, have two kids, went to uni, did D of E, etc etc - so although things probably seem a bit overwhelming now, please be assured that your daughter can lead a happy, fulfilling life despite the diabetes - it will just be a bit more complicated at times! I would also say that control methods now are so SO much better now than when I was diagnosed.  

There are a whole load of wonderful parents on this forum - I'm sure Adrienne will be along to say hello soon - she's incredible and I'm sure will be able to help you a lot as her daughter (now 10) was diabetic as a baby too... 

This is a great forum - feel free to ask loads of questions, rant, whatever - I wish my parents had had something like this when I was a kid!  In the meantime, welcome! 

Best wishes,

Twitchy x


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome Charlottoe, Sorry to hear of your daughter's diagnosis? 

Has she been tested for monogenic diabetes? As the research centre at Exeter are testing anyone diagnosed under the age of 12 months for this genetic type of diabetes. With no cost to the NHS trust. 

As vast majority of diabetes diagnosed before 12 months is not Type 1.


----------



## grahams mum (Aug 27, 2010)

hi charlotte and welcome it does get easier when they are growing i think is more painful for us mums then for the children the real problems are starting when they are going to school but luckily we have the best mums in this forum


----------



## Mumlé (Aug 28, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Welcome Charlottoe, Sorry to hear of your daughter's diagnosis?
> 
> Has she been tested for monogenic diabetes? As the research centre at Exeter are testing anyone diagnosed under the age of 12 months for this genetic type of diabetes. With no cost to the NHS trust.
> 
> As vast majority of diabetes diagnosed before 12 months is not Type 1.




This has confused me! We are told that it is type one. What is monogenetic diabetes and how is it different? By the way, she will be 1 on tuesday...


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to forum, I'm sorry to know your sad new but you're not the only one, my daughter Carly was dx at 23 months old in June so it's still new to us so I understand how you feel but it's more energier now running after her to get test or give injection! Just positive thinking keep me going and I agreed with you it's could be worse, good luck & stay positive


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hiya welcome to the forum!! Im a mum but not a mum to a diabetic child so i dont think i can help much  But none the less hi!! 

Just wondered what you have tried so far to get your LO to have her BS tested or for her injections?


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Charlotte,

I wanted to welcome you to the forum and any questions please ask/or even if you need to offload at all.

I was diagnosed aged 6 as T1 and have a young daughter (and early stages of pregnancy with another). There are lots of parents on here and i am sure will help you with any questions you may have. 

Bernie xx


----------



## richardq (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum...

I have type 1 but wasn't diagnosed until i was 30... I do have a 9 week old baby though who demands rather a lot of attention and isn't always co-operative so can't imagine having to try and take blood samples from him and do insulin injections for him...


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi and wlecome!

I have no children, but was diagnosed at the age of 3 and just wanted to give you my view from a child who's been there.

I know things must be incredibly difficult and overwhelming for you right now. You're doing a great job, and there's a lot of support available on here - as some others have said, Adrienne is amazing!

I have always been grateful for a young diagnosis. I don't remember not having it, so I grew up with diabetes just another part of my life - a bit like school really. Just something I had to do. So, although it must be very hard to have to give your LO injections, check her BG and be constantly worried about it, it's good for her that she's been diagnosed so young. If it hadn't happened 'til she was older, it would have been incredibly difficult for her to come to terms with it.

I have also always been grateful to my parents for taking care of my diabetes when I was young. They had my control as near perfect as possible, so when they handed control over to me it was just a case of continuing what they had been doing rather than starting from square one. They were able to teach me everything I needed to know, rather than a strange nurse.

Try to stay positive - your daughter will grow up to have a happy, fulfilled life and will be incredibly grateful to you for the hard work you are putting in now.

Em


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hello*

Hello Charlotte. It must be so difficult to inject a child who is so small. You will do fine. It takes time for you to process all of the information thrown at us but one day you will realise you are doing it without to much worrying. Your baby girl will be so grateful to you as she grows into a strong girl with all the information that you have been giving her and helping her with. She is so lucky to have you, a kind and considerate mother.


----------



## Mumlé (Sep 2, 2010)

*thanks for all your support!*

Such a nice thing to know there are people out there who I may not see or ever meet but there with help or support if I need it all the same! Weirdly the easiest part is jabbing her in the bum with the insulin pens - I just lay her over my knee, it's all over in a flash and she doesn't seem to mind too much. The trickier part is doing BMs every few hours, her tiny fingers are just covered with pin pricks, there's not really much room! Also it's hard if she's wiggling about or if her hands are cold. And actually now I think about it, what's really hard is keeping her sister happy, who is 2 1/2. I spend so much time on top of changing nappies now, doing sums and filling in forms every meal time, weighing out, testing and administering etc, she feels pretty left out. Started doing things she's never done before like coming into our bed unable to sleep at night, or wanting me to stay with her until she falls asleep (always used to say go away when it was bed time!). Poor little thing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 2, 2010)

Charlotte

Sounds like you are doing an amazing job. Massively well done you.

Mike


----------



## ruthelliot (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi ya, My son was diagnosed at 18mths - he's now just over 3yrs. I can totally relate to everything you've said and I can remenber those first weeks/months so cllearly. I know its easy to say but thinks do get easier - dont get me wrong there are still days you will tear your hair out or just want to go hide in a cupboard but it wont always be like it is now. I do think it was easier at Ben's age rather than trying to explain it all to an older child and introduce injections then. I also think it was hard on Bens 2 older brothers - inevitably there are times they feel put out or ignored but I just try as much as poss to make a little bit of special time for them wherever possible and that is getting easier too. It's hard not too feel guilty about your older child but I think even without diabetes it is natural that your childrens needs vary individually and the balance of attention is always shifting but looking back at similar periods in my own childhood I realise that it didn't leave me mentally scarred, I love my siblings and I think my parents did a great job so I just hope if I keep plugging on I may acheive something similar! I have found this site so helpful - both from a technical point and also being able to sound off to people who understand where you're coming from. take care Ruth. x


----------

